# Standard G tuning for a 7 string?



## bi3joe (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi! Could you help me out?

What string gauges do I need for this tuning?????????

G C F A# D# G C

My Schechter Blackjack has a scale of 26,5".

Thanks for helping!


----------



## benjy (Jun 28, 2011)

something close to:
.074
.056
.042
.030
.022 plain
.017 plain
.013 plain

someone correct me if Im wrong. Im new to string calculators.


----------



## Joelan (Jun 28, 2011)

I reckon just a set of 10s or 11s will do the job. 13s will be pretty tight on that scale.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Not in that tuning they wont. 56-13 will feel about normal (I.e. like 10's in E standard on 25.5"), and the 74 will be great.


----------



## Isan (Jun 28, 2011)

74 may be a bit big and I love large strings. 70 would feel best for me personally, but yeah, 70-12/13 would be great.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll recommend either boomers or ernie ball sizes 70/56/44/32/22w/16p/12p. This should be aggressive yet still expressive on the 26.5 scale.


----------



## mikeylewis1291 (Jul 18, 2017)

I use a set of 13-74 Ghs boomers...the first time I didn't think the a# and d# string were going to make it there with out breaking, but they did and after playing for a few minutes and breaking the strings in I think the tension feels great.


----------



## mikeylewis1291 (Jul 18, 2017)

didn't realize how old this thread was before I posted, sorry for the resurrection


----------

